# Waterproofing a wall tent help



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,
I just bought a wall tent with the stove and such. It's used but new to me. Anyhow, I want to waterproof this bad boy before heading up hunting. I heard you apply it just like paint, spray, brush or roller. Does anyone have a favorable brand of stuff they use, or any tips???? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I treated my wall tent last year. I set it up in the driveway and power-washed it real good and then let it dry. I bought two gallons of a product called Canvak (I think), and sprayed it on the inside and outside of the tent using a small Hudson pump. I brushed the seams real good with this stuff using a clean paint brush. Let it dry..

I figure it's good for a couple of years now. Make sure your tent is dry and brushed clean of dirt and debris before folding and storing away for the season.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang Mr. sawer of men, you are just full of good info! That method sounds like it would do the job well! Thanks!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Dang Mr. sawer of men, you are just full of good info! That method sounds like it would do the job well! Thanks!


Thanks still-hunter-of-man!

The tent "breathed" real good during the hunt last year.. no condensation on the inside and the water on the outside ran off like it was on a ducks back.. That Canvak is good stuff. I bought it at Cabelas and have seen it at Sportsmans.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great to know. Am picking up a springbar vagabond 4 soon. I'm sure it could use your treatment before I take it out in the weather this fall. Quick question: after you power wash and let it dry, does it shrink much? And if it does, is there anything else I should do? Never owned a tent like this, usually just slept in a lean to or cheapo colman tent...it was always in the 90's when i hunted in calif, lol!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Great to know. Am picking up a springbar vagabond 4 soon. I'm sure it could use your treatment before I take it out in the weather this fall. Quick question: after you power wash and let it dry, does it shrink much? And if it does, is there anything else I should do? Never owned a tent like this, usually just slept in a lean to or cheapo colman tent...it was always in the 90's when i hunted in calif, lol!


I would think if you let it dry while still set up, the shrinkage should be minimal and not a factor. In fact, it may stretch into the best form for functionality.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhunterman...If you're Springbar is new I wouldn't think you'd need to do anything to it. I believe they are 'sealed' at the factory. Might call Kirkhams to make sure. 

My Springbar is about 30 something years old and I finally put a 'coating' on it about 5 years ago just because I figured it was about due. But I've never had a problem.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The .45 and Chaser are both right. When my tent was new there wasn't a need to do anything to it. I did the treatment after it was four or five years old. There was no shrinkage at all after I washed it.

You can't beat a good canvas tent! If you take care of it, it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! I'm really looking forward to the new tent, and think it is well worth the money! With an upcoming back surgery, I will probably be spending a lot of time around camp cooking for the young'uns, so a good tent will be nice. Dang .45, that is a looooong time to own a tent! Must be some dang good outfit that Kirkhams! I'll give them a call tomorrow and find out the poop to make sure


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome info Sawman! Thanks, I think I will buy the sprayer as well to make it a little faster! I can't wait to use thise bad boy out! I always used a Kelty tent and it always had condensation on it in the mornings. Ucky feeling!!!!! Good Luck to you all this year!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> I always used a Kelty tent and it always had condensation on it in the mornings.


This means you probably don't have enough air flowing through it. Air flow will keep down the wet. Kinda like sweaty armpits. Let 'em breathe, and they'll stay dry!

Also, if ANYTHING is resting against the inside of the walls of a tent, it will draw moisture in. This applies to condensation and rain/snow. Getting a bigger tent and not cramming gear into them helps with this. Sometimes, like when backpacking, this isn't so easy to do. Setting up your tent just inside a small group of trees helps. Just make sure its not the tallest trees in the 'hood, cuz you'll be set up under a lightning rod.


----------

